# HELP!!! Non-Stress Tests are STRESSING ME OUT!



## Mom.to.Many

My Dr has scheduled a weekly ultrasound to check fluids and a NST twice weekly to check for heart rate/movement/etc.

So 2 weeks ago I had my 1st NST and the nurse was shaking my belly and zapping it with a vibrator (don't laugh... thats what I call it! LOL) And she satyed very mum the whole time so I just sat there and talked like an idiot. Then she says she is paging the Dr to come speak to me because their heart rates are not excelling like they would like and they are not moving too much.

The Dr comes in and says he wants to add an extra us for a biophysical profile (BPP). This is a quick ultrasound that watches for X amount of movement in X amount of time and at least 30 sec of 'fetal breathing' from each twin.

So Baby B passes with flying colors (8/8) the moment we begin the ultrasound but Baby A wasn't moving much and would not 'breathe' for a while. At this point I am ready to pass out with fear and then he does enough to suffice and gets an 8/8 score as well.

The next NST I go in for Baby A passes quickly and Baby B won't cooperate! The Dr said they are probably deep sleepers and we are catching them at nap time. This did not satisfy me and I want to know why my babies are rasing such flags when it comes time to monitor their development!

Lastly, I go in for my last NST and (of course) the heart rates are low, not accellerating and they wont move. We go in for the BPP again and they both score a perfect 8/8. So I ask the Dr what this means and he says that neither baby are showing signs they could survive a vaginal delivery. WHAT?!?

I wanted a c section... I did. I just had this feeling. Still, I am so scared that something is wrong with my boys. I can't find anything online about NST's or low heart rates and the Dr says neither baby is in distress. Then he turns around and checks my chart to see if I have been receiving steroid injections. My c section is scheduled on Feb 8th, but he told me if at any NST appt he doesn't like the results he will send me in that day for an emergency c section. Help me ladies! I'm so scared... anyone have a similar experience with these awful tests? :cry:

Sorry the post is so long... lots of info, lots of worry :cry:


----------



## wondertwins

I start my first NST in a week, so I haven't been down this road yet. But I wanted to send some hugs. :hugs: Sometimes all the extra precautionary care they give twin mommies is stressful!!


----------



## Mom.to.Many

and I must add one more thing...

I told the sonographer I don't feel as strong of movements anymore and I assume that cause they are running out of room. SHe tells me that just last week they had a patient say the same thing (but wasn't as far along as me) and when they checked her, both babies had passed away.

Why the heck would she tell me this story? Oh! As an added bonus she goes "she had twin to twin just like you!" WHAT?!?

When the Dr came in he seemed like he was hiding something and I can only assume it was this lovely little story. 

My hubby says to ignore them and calm down but I just can't


----------



## wondertwins

Mom.to.Many said:


> and I must add one more thing...
> 
> I told the sonographer I don't feel as strong of movements anymore and I assume that cause they are running out of room. SHe tells me that just last week they had a patient say the same thing (but wasn't as far along as me) and when they checked her, both babies had passed away.
> 
> Why the heck would she tell me this story? Oh! As an added bonus she goes "she had twin to twin just like you!" WHAT?!?
> 
> When the Dr came in he seemed like he was hiding something and I can only assume it was this lovely little story.
> 
> My hubby says to ignore them and calm down but I just can't

OMG! I can't believe they'd tell you that story!!!! But I guess that explains why they're being extra protective of you. The good news is that you're getting top rate medical care. Try not to stress out about it too much though. :hugs:


----------



## auntcarrie

OK first of all that sonographer --- I can't believe she said that. WTH???

Let's focus on some good news - you are over 34 weeks so if anything does send you to the hospital, you are early but not super early. I had my first set via emergency C at 35+5 and one did a few hours in NICU, the other one was fine. So heaven forbid they send you over for an early C, chances are you will all be OK. 

Second, the NSTs are the worst thing ever. Like, EVER. For both sets they were uncomfortable, but for my second set baby A (now we call her Lauren, ha ha) was laying low across my pelvis, hip to hip. It was great fun to walk around like that, let me tell you, but on top of that they could never NEVER get a good heart rate out of her. It would take up to an hour and even then it was scattered at best. She was just really deep, or strangely positioned. Anyway I was in tears after each NST and my doctor wanted me to have them twice a week. Torture, I tell you. I was also getting weekly ultrasounds for fluid checks and we could very easily see them moving around still and "practice breathing" so I wasn't super worried. Still, the NSTs endured. They were awful. I know they are important, but I just sympathize with you. 

I delivered the second set at 37 weeks exactly (scheduled C this time, no pre-eclampsia thank goodness, although I was absolutely enormous and due to the positioning of the babies could barely move) and they were both healthly. 

Hang in there... it will all be over soon! And best of luck they continue to be heathly regardless of those darn NSTs.


----------



## Mom.to.Many

Thanks guys...

Well today I had another NST/BPP ordered so I ate as much as I could (so they would be active) and went in cursing the Dr the whole way. Of course 45 min hooked up to a monitor, on my back (can't breathe!) the RN says they are SO CLOSE to passing but they still werent getting the acceleration in the heartbeats that they wanted. :nope:

So I waddle down the corridor to the ultrasound room where I lay on my back AGAIN and start the ultrasound. Baby A moves 3 times really big and 'breathes' the moment we start the US. Baby B however moved liked crazy but would not breathe no matter what. So guess what I get to do? GO BACK TOMORROW and do it ALL OVER AGAIN! :growlmad:


----------



## red mom2b

I haven't had a NST yet, but I'm sorry you are going through this. I cannot believe the tech would say that to you.... talk about bad bedside manner. She should never tell you something like that. Good luck on your test tomorrow.


----------

